# Multi-Car policies



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Thought I'd ask the audience .....Anyone know of good companies that I can contact for insuring 3 Cars. Any help would be appreciated after Admiral have messed me about, after 2 hours I gave up.
Thanks in anticipation.
Andy


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I use aviva


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If I can offer any advice, in my opinion don't be using Admiral. The don't allow any temporary cover for courtesy cars whatsoever; they significantly overcharged for a change of vehicle and wouldn't consider any negotiation. I phoned at one stage to enquire about the courtesy car cover and the call centre handlers passed me through to their claims unit on three separate occasions even though I explained that my car was only going in for a service. 

Really rubbish service in my opinion. I'll be using a local broker from now on as they're worth the extra premium. 

Cooks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Knott, very very good and very competitive and the more policies you have from cars to house etc the more discounts you get


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Might be worth finding an Independent Broker to place your business? :speechles


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I use Aviva for my 2 Corsa VXRs and Focus, Can do everything online, Dont have to sit on the phone waiting to talk to someone


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I found Admiral's customer service exemplary following the theft of my vehicle. They sorted out all repairs, and when i wasnt happy with the repair they took it back and rectified no problems. Really good imo.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

danwel said:


> Chris Knott, very very good and very competitive and the more policies you have from cars to house etc the more discounts you get


Probably depends on the car you have. I was with them for 2 years, both cars and then they hiked the price this year which was annoying.

Im with Admiral multicar right now. After an incident with my wife's car I phoned them up and told them about it, they said oh its fine dont worry and my premiums stayed the same.

Its odd because they haven't updated the documents or anything but its on their computer apparently.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd keep a long, long way from Admiral for any car insurance. I don't have a single good word to say about them and thats putting it mildly.

Having had to speak to various people across the industry they appear to have a reputation and its far from a good one.

Be careful to avoid their other brand names too.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Aviva took £300 out of my account when i had a non blameworthy accident, it was taken the same day. the person on the other end of the phone probably had to change their underwear when i`d done with her.
They said it was company policy....


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

I use Esure. Easy to set up, all done online. Not had to make a claim or speak to anyone so can't comment on customer service when you really need them but it was simple and a good price.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

We have 4 cars on the drive and all of them are insured seperatly...the Mazda is done through their own scheme, the 208GTI, Jeep and 205 are all done through Greenlight insurance.

I have used them for years now and never had issues, renewals come through and the premiums rarely go up...they cover all mods if you want, free protected NCD, track day cover and when ever I have needed to make or add a change never been charged a penny!

They couldnt insure the Mazda mainly down to it being too expensive.

Seriously these multi-car policys are a swizz and as for the big names they are all robbing b'stards.

My advice is find a local broker and get them to sort you out or give Greenlight a call they will and can mirror existing NCD across multiple policys..or at least they have for me.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help so far. I will see what further replies have to say and then start contacting companies on Monday.

The cars are;

BMW 335i m sport convertible (AC Schnitzer wheels and exhaust)
Smart Roadster (Janspeed Exhaust and Brabus wheels / body kit)

Honda CRV arrives 1st March (Standard). ..... I needed a practical car !

Just in case that helps 

Cheers Andy


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am surprised admiral will touch them with mods. Deffo give Greenlight a call


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Another nail in the coffin for admiral yesterday. 

I sold my car on Monday past, contacted Admiral to get the policy suspended as my new car will be going on cover very soon. The girl I spoke to said it would be no problem, just phone and give them accurate detail of the new car when it's available and they'd make the change to my multicar policy. 

Roll on to yesterday I phoned to get the new car added. I spoke with a guy who advised that it couldn't be done and I'd have to start a new 12 month policy for my new car. On top of that, he told me that I'd have to cancel my wife's policy and start a fresh 12 month period for it too, aligning it again with mine. 

I got a significant sense that he just saw an apportunity to make some commission by getting 2 New policies. I politely advised him that not only would I be taking my business elsewhere due to his attempted shenanigans, but I'd be taking my wife's too and advising as many people as I could. 

Reminded me of the time phones 4 u told me I couldn't upgrade or port my number and I had to take a new mobile contract with a new number. I am many things but gullible ain't one of them. 

You have been warned lol. 

Cooks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aviva for us.

Wife has a 1.6d DS3, full no claims.

I drive a company car, business use only with no stand alone policy of my own so zero no claims for me.

I have bought a 3.0 Z4 for summer use and Aviva have given me 7yrs NCB to start off with on my own policy. Til the end of Nov (when the wife's policy expires), 9mths, it's £144 with £350 excess.

Once I renew in Nov, they increase the NCB to 9yrs, lord knows why but I'm not complaining.

Only downside was that when we paid the £144 online Mon eve, they actually took £334 as that was a previous quote on our file.

Some serious complaining to a manager by the wife got us a £190 refund on Wed then a call from a Snr Mgr on Thurs offering us £75 as a goodwill gesture.

So, £144 for 9mths as just become £69 for 9mths. Nice touch right there.


----------

